# Whatdya think about Baron?



## staceybullock (Mar 22, 2012)

This is Baron ~ Whatdya think? He's 11 Months old, unaltered male. :wub:


----------



## technodog (Dec 31, 2010)

handsome boy!! love his face!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Very handsome! I really like his mask and his coloring. Is he from American show lines?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like ASL. Pictures too small to critique.
Looks nice from what I can see.


----------



## staceybullock (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know what asl is! :help: he's from a breeder in Texas, and has the sweetest personality. I'm thinking of showing him if I can get some weight on him.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

ASL = American Show Line


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

staceybullock said:


> I don't know what asl is! :help: he's from a breeder in Texas, and has the sweetest personality. I'm thinking of showing him if I can get some weight on him.


Who was his breeder, if you don't mind our asking?  

He's gorgeous. You must be really proud to take that beautiful creature for a walk!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. i love the mask. why do you think
he needs to gain weight? how much does he weigh?



staceybullock said:


> I don't know what asl is! :help: he's from a breeder in Texas, and has the sweetest personality.
> 
> >>>>I'm thinking of showing him if I can get some weight on him.<<<<


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

He does look like an ASL & very handsome...I like him


----------



## staceybullock (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks! His breeder was Heidelberg German Shepherds in Spring, TX. He was a gift from my husband. He's a little ribby - I've just switched him over to a raw diet, as he was very sensitive to several different high end foods (kibble) that I fed. I'm interested in showing him, and am looking for a handler, although the breeder has handlers that he can connect me with as well. I'd like to finish him...but don't know enough about the Show Lines to know if that would be hard or easy ;-)


----------



## staceybullock (Mar 22, 2012)

He weighs about 65lbs. right now.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I think his weight is fine for his age. Great looking pup!


----------

